# BBQ at Hatta Pools & Alcohol Consumption



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I checked the forum with various keywords and didn't find anything with regards to the following: 

How likely is it to get caught drinking alcohol at the Hatta Pools? 

Did others who camped there in the past see any law-enforcement patrols at all? Assuming no, whats to stop any campers from having beers with their BBQ? (other than the fear of jail / deportation)


Thanks!

This post is not justifying nor encouraging anyone to drink in public or break any UAE laws.


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> I checked the forum with various keywords and didn't find anything with regards to the following:
> 
> How likely is it to get caught drinking alcohol at the Hatta Pools?
> 
> ...


The rule is the same as other picnic/camping trips. Dont advertise what your doing.

Also dont forget you have three police checkpoints to cross to reach the pools so dont forget proper id


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

bigbaddom said:


> The rule is the same as other picnic/camping trips. Dont advertise what your doing.
> 
> Also dont forget you have three police checkpoints to cross to reach the pools so dont forget proper id


And make sure its not clearly visable, last time we went up the checkpoint that leads to the pools the cops there had 2 cars pulled over emptying the boot (trunk for the 'mericans') I did have a couple of guys in a beat up truck flag me down asking if i had any booze, dont know if the were offering or begging didnt hang around long enough to find out.

Saying that if you look closely among the tonnes of junk lying about there is plenty of evidence of 'illegal activities' taking place and i dont mean just boozing


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I guess it goes without saying that sharing a tent with someone of the opposite sex is also extremely risky. Heh. 

Thanks for the info guys. Much appreciated.


----------

